

 Economist Caution: Prepare For 'Massive Wealth Destruction' - zengr
http://www.moneynews.com/MKTNews/Massive-wealth-destruction-economy/2013/06/20/id/511043/

======
gexla
The Aftershock Survival Summit. Whenever you read an article talking about
doom and gloom in the economy, you have to scroll to the bottom to make sure
this video isn't sitting there. That's if your B.S. alarm hasn't already gone
off. I'm sick of seing this all over the internet. Don't waste your time with
this spam.

